# Remington



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Was in my local wally world today and they had a Sam Walton Special Remington 1100 marked down to $399. They've had this gun in the store for a couple years now. Right next to it was a Remington 1187 at $500. Either of these prices seem like something that should be jumped on or, are they just so so deals?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The Sam Walton Special originally listed at $687. Selling now @ $500. If you want one, jump on it at $399. The 1187 Sportsman (black) is going for $479 in most markets. Good shooting, Burl


----------

